# tortoise poo as plant nutrition?



## naturalman91 (May 6, 2015)

is recently got to talking to someone about need nutrition's for my plants in the indoor enclosure they mentioned using tortoise poo as a possible nutrition 

any thoughts on how it could be harmful or good?


----------



## keepergale (May 6, 2015)

I hope it is good as fertilizer because I use it as fertilizer all the time. My biggest problem keeping the dog away from it.


----------



## naturalman91 (May 6, 2015)

keepergale said:


> I hope it is good as fertilizer because I use it as fertilizer all the time. My biggest problem keeping the dog away from it.



good to know. how do you do it just put it in the water you water with? i figured we use different types of manure to grow stuff why not tortoise manure lol


----------



## Yvonne G (May 6, 2015)

I doubt it would be very nutritious for the plants, but it certainly wouldn't harm them.


----------



## dmmj (May 6, 2015)

They eat a plant heavy diet, makes a great fertilizer. provided they don't get to it first.


----------



## naturalman91 (May 6, 2015)

dmmj said:


> They eat a plant heavy diet, makes a great fertilizer. provided they don't get to it first.



i was thinking of putting it in the water i use to water the plants with you think that'd work?


----------



## naturalman91 (May 6, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I doubt it would be very nutritious for the plants, but it certainly wouldn't harm them.



as long as it won't harm them i'll give it a shot thanks Yvonne


----------



## dmmj (May 6, 2015)

naturalman91 said:


> i was thinking of putting it in the water i use to water the plants with you think that'd work?


You mean a tea? I just bury it, but a tea should work.


----------



## naturalman91 (May 6, 2015)

dmmj said:


> You mean a tea? I just bury it, but a tea should work.


yeah poop tea i guess lol


----------



## domalle (May 6, 2015)

naturalman91 said:


> is recently got to talking to someone about need nutrition's for my plants in the indoor enclosure they mentioned using tortoise poo as a possible nutrition
> 
> any thoughts on how it could be harmful or good?


would not use due to fear of parasite transmission especially in a closed system
in nature ground is constantly rinsed by elements but in captive quarters build up of pathogens and contagion is possible


----------



## Tom (May 6, 2015)

I put it in the hole when I'm planting a new tree or bush. I never use it on the surface or in a tortoise enclosure for fear of disease transmission, unless its poop from the tortoises that already live in _that_ enclosure.


----------



## domalle (May 6, 2015)

Tom said:


> I put it in the hole when I'm planting a new tree or bush. I never use it on the surface or in a tortoise enclosure for fear of disease transmission, unless its poop from the tortoises that already live in _that_ enclosure.


Given some parasites' direct life cycles, recycling and reinfection can occur even in tortoise's own enclosures.


----------



## Tom (May 6, 2015)

domalle said:


> Given some parasites' direct life cycles, recycling and reinfection can occur even in tortoise's own enclosures.



Is reinfection likely when the poop is buried 2-3 feet deep in the ground with a tree or bush growing on top of it?

Further, can their be reinfection, if they are not infected with anything in the first place?


----------



## domalle (May 6, 2015)

Tom said:


> Is reinfection likely when the poop is buried 2-3 feet deep in the ground with a tree or bush growing on top of it?
> 
> Further, can their be reinfection, if they are not infected with anything in the first place?





Tom said:


> Is reinfection likely when the poop is buried 2-3 feet deep in the ground with a tree or bush growing on top of it?
> 
> Further, can their be reinfection, if they are not infected with anything in the first place?


----------



## domalle (May 6, 2015)

Tom,
I'm not sure if parasite migration through depths of soil can happen. Parasite infection and reinfection generally occur at the soil surface when vegetation is ingested. If you can ever be absolutely certain that animals in a plot of land are completely parasite free, you might take the risk and let the waste lie where it falls. I don't. It's not worth the risk. But certainly use of tortoise waste for tree and shrub planting away from tortoise enclosures would be beneficial for the plants.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 6, 2015)

Cow poo shouldn't be used on root vegys and fresh cow poo should be composted be fore putting it on fresh seeded gardens it will burn the seedlings . That's why I compost it and a compost pile can reach temps of 180 degrees .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 6, 2015)

And 180 degrees will kill most bad things


----------



## naturalman91 (May 6, 2015)

Tom said:


> I put it in the hole when I'm planting a new tree or bush. I never use it on the surface or in a tortoise enclosure for fear of disease transmission, unless its poop from the tortoises that already live in _that_ enclosure.



it's THE tortoise that lives in the enclosure my only tortoise and he's been cleared by a vet. would you worry still?


----------



## Tom (May 7, 2015)

naturalman91 said:


> it's THE tortoise that lives in the enclosure my only tortoise and he's been cleared by a vet. would you worry still?



No I wouldn't worry about using that tortoises poo to fertilize plants in that tortoises enclosure.

No vet can "clear" a tortoises. There are far too many difficult to diagnose pathogens floating around out in the tortoise world right now. Just heard of another new one from another member a few days ago...


----------



## Alaskamike (May 7, 2015)

Grandpa Turtle gives the best advice Compost it I use it in my potted plants by mixing some in the water can, but the rest I just toss in the compost pile. All of it carries some pathogens, but for the most part the torts bodies handle it (just like ours do) I would not use it in an indoor closed system for reasons already stated - the life cycle of many invaders pass through the poop and multiply and invade again. A compost pile kills most eggs and in a weird way sanitizes the waste. 

When I had my torts indoors I used miracle grow mixed with water to fertilize my indoor grasses in the enclosed box, worked well and I had no worry about it bothering the torts. The fertilizer you need to NOT USE is any that has a systemic bug repellent mixed in them to pull into the plant and repel insects, but actual pure fertilizer is not a problem. You can not use the kind of fertilizer that has little granules as the torts will eat it. (I'm sure you know all this, but I put it in here in case new people are reading this too)

There is a big difference between outside surrounds exposed to the sun / rain / deep soil and an indoor enclosure. The ecosystem in enclosed tort boxes is very delicate and the balance is harder to maintain. molds grow faster indoors with high humidity for instance some of the negative impacts in an indoor system are very subtle I cleaned my glass with a mix of a few drops of dawn dish soap + white vinegar rather than use a prepared cleaner for just that reason.


----------



## domalle (May 7, 2015)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Cow poo shouldn't be used on root vegys and fresh cow poo should be composted be fore putting it on fresh seeded gardens it will burn the seedlings . That's why I compost it and a compost pile can reach temps of 180 degrees .


Yep, composting is good and will generally clear pathogens if done right and allowed to reach killing temperatures and complete breakdown of material. And you're right, fresh manure will burn crops and seedlings especially when used as a top dressing. But Tom's use is not going to hurt anything. However all should be aware, all grazing animals in pastures are prone to infection and reinfection by parasites. That's why horses have to be wormed annually and rotated among different paddocks. To me it's not worth the risk to use turtle waste in turtle enclosures, inside or out, because of the risk of auto-inoculation.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 8, 2015)

I use Tidgy's to help fertilize the tomato plants.
Can't see it could do any harm.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (May 8, 2015)

I agree. In the compost pile, it is a great activator of all those wonderful bacteria, mold and fungi that create compost faster for us.
And buried is also great. My roses love my neighbor's sulcata poop and I have been using it for years, I just dig it in about 3 inches from the trunk of each rose. There's always room for more in the perimeters.
*What grows on the farm, should always go back to the farm.* Good sustainable practice for every home.
And say thank you to your tortoise(s) for providing you with some good sheet, LOL! : )


----------



## naturalman91 (May 8, 2015)

well since it's not really safe to use it what could i give to plants in my indoor enclosure to help them grow that wouldn't be toxic to the tort?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 8, 2015)

Compost tea is great!


----------



## naturalman91 (May 8, 2015)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Compost tea is great!



i'm not to familiar with that do i just run water through compost and collect the water?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 8, 2015)

naturalman91 said:


> i'm not to familiar with that do i just run water through compost and collect the water?


You can buy it at some nurserys or you can make it by adding compost , molasses to water put a air stone on a air pump in the water and let the air mix it all up for 24 hours . And then just water your plants with the tea .


----------



## ascott (May 10, 2015)

naturalman91 said:


> is recently got to talking to someone about need nutrition's for my plants in the indoor enclosure they mentioned using tortoise poo as a possible nutrition
> 
> any thoughts on how it could be harmful or good?




I would not use any tortoise/turtle poo in any other places where it may be contacted by another species of tortoise or plants consumed by multiple species...or can blow into another enclosure to present a cross contamination issue....


----------

